# oc newbie



## Kal-El (Jul 6, 2007)

hi can someone help me overclock my system, i'm a complete newbie to overclocking, my system specs are...
PSU: 800w
MB: p5q by ASUS
CPU: q6600 2.4ghz
RAM: 4GB
HDD: 500GB X2 S-ata
Video :Nvidia Geforce 9800 GTX
Case: NZXT Alpha

thanks for any help


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Your FSB will be Dependant on the memory speed or limited by it is what I should say. This is not an easy board to OC with you have to learn the GTL REF adjustments also. A good place for this info would be either Xtereme systems forum

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/

Or 411overkill.com

http://www.411overkill.com/forum/phpBB3/index.php?sid=f91f3ff65d8fddfc3fefc464b213b0e9

I just never had this board so giving you help is no easy task even with the same board, but there are many with similar systems to yours at those sites......
regards!


----------

